# Tecumseh eng.mod. 143784032 ser 718b



## G.MAN (Jul 8, 2012)

*i know a cracked primer hose will make the engine not start or hard to start but will the engine not run at all if i use carb cleaner or starting fluid*


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I have used carb cleaner many times to start an engine. I prefer that over starting fluid.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Remember the basics...air, fuel & spark _under compression._


----------

